# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  النظام الداخلي لمجلس الأمة

## هيثم الفقى

النظام الداخلي لمجلس الأمة 
28 نوفمبر 2000
الفهرس 
أحكام تمهيدية
المادة 1 
إجراءات افتتاح الفترة التشريعية 
المادة 2
إجراءات إثبات العضوية 
المواد 3ـ5
إجراءات انتخاب رئيس مجلس الأمة 
المواد 6ـ7
رئيس مجلس الأمة
المادة 8 
مكتب مجلس الأمة 
المواد 9ـ14
لجان مجلس الأمة الدائمة 
المواد 15ـ45 
هيئات مجلس الأمة 
المادة 46 
هيئة الرؤساء 
المادة 47
هيئة التنسيق 
المادة 48 
المجموعات البرلمانية 
المواد 49ـ52
جلسات مجلس الأمة 
المواد 53ـ57
إجراءات التصويت والمصادقة 
المواد 58ـ61
التصويت مع مناقشة عامة 
المواد 62ـ65
إجراءات المصادقة على قانون المالية 
المادة 66
اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء 
المواد 67ـ70
إجراءات رقابة مجلس الأمة لعمل الحكومة 
المادة 71 
إجراءات إصدار لائحة حول برنامج الحكومة 
المادة 72
إجراءات الاستجواب 
المادة 73
اجراءات الأسئلة المكتوبة 
المواد 74ـ75
اجراءات الأسئلة الشفوية 
المادة 76 
إجراءات التحقيق
المادة 77
تمثيل مجلس الأمة في مجلس الشورى المغاربي والهيئات البرلمانية الدولية 
المادة 78
اجراءات تمثيل مجلس الأمة في المجلس الدستوري 
المادة 79
اجراءات رفع الحصانة البرلمانية
المواد 80ـ81
إسقاط المهمة البرلمانية 
المادة 82
إجراءات الإقصاء 
المادة 83
إجراءات الانضباط 
المواد 84ـ88
اجراءات ميزانية مجلس الأمة والمصالح الإدارية 
المواد 89ـ91
المراقب البرلماني 
المادة 92
أحكام ختامية 
المواد 93ـ97


النظام الداخلي لمجلس الأمة 
- بناء على الدستور، لاسيما المواد 101 و115 (الفقرة 3) و162 و165 منه، 
- وبناء على القانون العضوي رقم 99/02 المؤرخ في 20 ذي الـقعدة عام 1419هـ الموافق 08 مارس سنة 1999م الذي يحـدد تنظيم المجلس الشعـبي الوطـني ومجلـس الأمـة، وعملهما، وكـذا العلاقات الوظيفية بينهما وبين الحكومة، 
- وبناء على إقرار مجلس الأمة نظامه الداخلي المعدل والمـتمم، المؤرخ في 16 رجب عام 1420هـ الموافق 26 أكتوبر سنة 1999م، وفي 02 رمضان عام 1421هـ الموافق 28 نوفمبر 2000م، 
- وبناء على رأيي المجلس الدستوري رقم: 09/ر.ن.د/م.د/99 المؤرخ في 14 شعبان عام 1420 الموافق 22 نـوفـمـبـر سنة 1999، ورقم: 11/ر.ن.د/م.د/2000 المؤرخ في 10 رمضان عام 1421 الموافق 06 ديسمبر سنة 2000، 
- ينشر النظام الداخلي الآتي نصه: 

أحكام تمهيدية 

المادة الأولى: طبقا لأحكام الدستور، يخضع تنظيم مجلس الأمة وسير أعماله للقانون العضوي الذي يحدد تنظيم المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة، وعملهما، وكذا العلاقات الوظيفية بينهما وبين الحكومة، ولهذا النظام الداخلي. 
الباب الأول 
إجراءات افتتاح الفترة التشريعية 
واثبات العضوية وانتخاب رئيس مجلس الأمة 

الفصل الأول 
إجراءات افتتاح الفترة التشريعية 

المادة 2: طبقا لأحكام المادة 113 من الدستور، يعقد مجلس الأمة وجوبا جلسته الأولى في اليوم العاشر الموالي لتاريخ انتخاب مجلس الأمة. 
يرأس الجلسة الأولى للمجلس مكتب مؤقت يتكون من أكبر الأعضاء سنا وأصغر عضوين إلى غاية انتخاب رئيس مجلس الأمة. 
يقوم المكتب المؤقت بالإشراف على: 
- مناداة أعضاء المجلس المنتخبين والمعينين حسب الإعلان الذي سلمه له المجلس الدستوري وطبقا للمرسوم الرئاسي المتضمن تعيين أعضاء في مجلس الأمة وفقا للمادة 101 (الفقرة 2) من الدستور، 
- انتخاب لجنة إثبات العضوية لأعضاء مجلس الأمة، 
- انتخاب رئيس مجلس الأمة.
لا تجري في هذه الجلسة أية مناقشة في الموضوع. 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 181 من الدستور، تطبق نفس الإجراءات بعد كل تجديد جزئي لتشكيلة المجلس. 

الفصل الثاني 
إجراءات إثبات العضوية 

المادة 3: طبقا لأحكام المادة 104 من الدستور، يشكل مجلس الأمة في جلسته الأولى لجنة إثبات العضوية التي تتكون مـن عشرين (20) عضوا وفقا لمبدأ التمثيل النسبي أصلا. 
يتولى مجلس الأمة إثبات عضوية أعضائه طبقا لإعلان المجلس الدستوري والمرسوم الرئاسي المتضمن تعيين أعضاء مجلس الأمة مع مراعاة ما قد يتخـذه المجـلس الدستوري لاحقا مـن قـرارات إلـغاء انتخاب أو إعادة النظر في النتائج. 
لا توقف عملية إثبات العضوية خلال سيرها الصلاحيات المتصلة بصفة عضو مجلس الأمة. 
يعرض تقرير لجنة إثبات العضوية على مجلس الأمة من أجل المصادقة عليه. 
تطبق نفس الإجراءات المذكورة أعلاه على التجديد الجزئي لتشكيلة المجلس طبقا لأحكام المادة 102 (الفقرة 3) من الدستور. 
تحال الحالات المتحفظ عليها على لجنة الشؤون القانونية والإدارية وحقوق الإنسان التي تعرض تقريرها على المجلس في أجل أقصاه 15 يوما. 
المادة 4: يسجل مجلس الأمة في جلسة عامة حالة عدم إثبات عضوية أحد أعضائه أو أكثر، أو حالة إثبات عضوية عضو جديد أو أكثر، وذلك بعد تبليغ رئيسه قرارات المجلس الدستوري الفاصلة في المنازعات الخاصة بانتخاب أعضاء مجلس الأمة. 
المادة 5: تحل اللجنة المكلفة بإثبات صحة العضوية بمجرد إقرار مجلس الأمة تقريرها. 
الفصل الثالث 
إجراءات انتخاب رئيس مجلس الأمة 

المادة 6: ينتخب رئيس مجلس الأمة بالاقتراع السري في حالة تعدد المترشحين ويعلن فوز المترشح المتحصل على الأغلبية المطلقة. 
في حالة عدم حصول أي من المترشحين على الأغلبية المطلقة، يلجأ في أجل أقصاه أربع وعشرون (24) ساعة إلى إجراء دور ثان يتم فيه التنافس بين الأول والثاني المتحصلين على أغلبية الأصوات. 
يعلن فوز المترشح المتحصل على الأغلبية النسبية. 
في حالة تعادل الأصوات يعتبر فائزا المترشح الأكبر سنا. 
في حالة المترشح الوحيد يكون الانتخاب بالاقتراع السري أو برفع اليد، ويعلن فوزه بحصوله على أغلبية الأصوات. 
المادة 7: مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 181 من الدستور، ينتخب رئيس مجلس الأمة عند كل تجديد جزئي لتشكيلة المجلس وفق الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة 6 أعلاه. 
في حالة شغور منصب رئاسة مجلس الأمـة بسبب الاستقالة أو التنافي أو المانع القانوني أو الوفاة، يتم انتخاب رئيس مجلس الأمة بنفس الطرق المحددة في المادة 6 أعلاه، في أجل أقصاه خمسة عشر (15) يوما من تاريخ إعلان الشغور. 
يتم الإخطار بحالة الشغور من طرف هيئة التنسيق ويثبت الشغور بلائحة يصادق عليها ثلاثة أرباع (4/3) أعضاء مجلس الأمة. 
في هذه الحالة يشرف على عملية الانتخاب أكبر نواب الرئيس بمساعدة أصغر عضوين في مجلس الأمة بشرط ألا يكونوا مترشحين. 

الباب الثاني 
أجهزة مجلس الأمة 

الفصل الأول 
رئيس مجلس الأمة 

المادة 8: علاوة على الصلاحيات التي يخولها إياه الدستور والقانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه، والنظام الداخلي، يضطلع رئيس مجلس الأمة لاسيما بما يأتي: 
- ضمان الأمن والنظام العام داخل مقر مجلس الأمة والسهر على احترام النظام الداخلي، 
- رئاسة جلسات المجلس واجتماعات المكتب واجتماعات هيئة الرؤساء واجتماعات هيئة التنسيق، 
- تمثيل مجلس الأمة أمام المؤسسات الوطنية والدولية، 
- تكليف نواب الرئيس بمهام عند الضرورة، 
- التعيين في المناصب الإدارية والتقنية بموجب قرارات، 
- إعداد مشروع ميزانية المجلس وعرضها على المكتب للمناقشة، 
- الأمر بالصرف، 
- ضبط تنظيم المصالح الإدارية والتقنية للمجلس، 
- توفير الوسائل المادية والبشرية اللازمة لعمل أعضاء المجلس، 
- إخطار المجلس الدستوري عند الاقتضاء طبقا للمادة 166 من الدستور. 

الفصل الثاني 
مكتب مجلس الأمة 

المادة 9: يتكون مكتب مجلس الأمة من رئيس المـجلس وخـمسة (5) نواب. 
المادة 10: ينتخب مجلس الأمة نواب الرئيس لمدة سنة واحدة (1) قابلة للتجديد. 
المادة 11: يتفق ممثلو المجموعات البرلمانية، في اجتماع يعقد بدعوة من رئيس مجلس الأمة أو باقتراح من مجموعة برلمانية، على توزيع مناصب نواب الرئيس فيما بين المجموعات التي يمثلونها على أساس التمثيل النسبي أصلا. 
تعرض القائمة على مجلس الأمة للمصادقة عليها. 
في حالة عدم الاتفاق أو عدم المصادقة وفقا للشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة، يتم إعداد قائمة موحدة لنواب الرئيس من قبل المجموعات البرلمانية طبقا لمعيار تتفق عليه المجموعات الراغبة في المشاركة في المكتب. 
تعرض القائمة على مجلس الأمة للمصادقة عليها. 
في حالة استحالة الاتفاق وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة، يتم انتخاب نواب الرئيس بالاقتراع المتعدد الأسماء السري في دور واحد، وفي حالة تساوي عدد الأصوات يعلن فوز المترشح الأكبر سنا منتخبا. 
في حالة شغور منصب أحد نواب الرئيس يتم استخلافه وفقا لنفس الإجراءات. 
المادة 12: زيادة على الصلاحيات التي يخولها إياه القانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه والنظام الداخلي، يقوم مكتب مجلس الأمة تحت إشراف رئيس مجلس الأمة بما يأتي: 
- تحديد تاريخ توزيع النصوص المحالة على مجلس الأمة مرفوقة بمذكرة إعلامية تضبط آجال تقديم أعضاء المجلس ملاحظاتهم عليها.
- تنظيم سير الجلسات مع احترام أحكام القانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه وهذا النظام الداخلي، 
- ضبط جدول أعمال الدورة ومواعيد عقدها بالتشاور مع الحكومة طبقا لأحكام القانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه والنظام الداخلي، 
- تحديد أنماط الاقتراع في إطار أحكام القانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه والنظام الداخلي، 
- تحديد كيفيات تطبيق النظام الداخلي، 
- المصادقة على الهيكل التنظيمي للمصالح الإدارية وعلى كيفيات مراقبة المصالح المالية لمجلس الأمة، 
- دراسة مشروع ميزانية المجلس واقتراحه للتصويت. 
يخلف أحد نواب الرئيس رئيس مجلس الأمة في حالة غيابه بصفة استثنائية في رئاسة جلسات المجلس، واجتماعات المكتب واجتماعات هيئة الرؤساء واجتماعات هيئة التنسيق. 
المادة 13: يعقد المكتب اجتماعاته العادية دوريا بدعوة من رئيسه، ويمكنه عقد اجتماعات غير عادية كلما دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك، بدعوة من الرئيس أو بطلب من أغلبية أعضائه. 
يبلغ جدول أعمال اجتماع المكتب لأعضائه 48 ساعة قبل انعقاده، ويمكنهم إدراج نقاط أخرى فيه. 
توزع محاضر اجتماعات المكتب على أعضائه.
يمكن عضو مجلس الأمة الإطلاع على هذه المحاضر بترخيص من رئيس المجلس. 
المادة 14: يحدد المكتب في اجتماعاته الأولى بعد انتخابه صلاحيات كل عضو من أعضائه طبقا للمادتين 13 و14 من القانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه. 
يمكن توزيع مهام المكتب على النحو التالي: 
- شؤون التشريع والعلاقات مع الحكـومة والمـجـلس الشعبي الوطني، 
- الشؤون الإدارية والمالية، 
- الشؤون الخارجية، 
- العلاقات العامة. 
الفصل الثالث 
لجان مجلس الأمة الدائمة 

المادة 15: طبقا لأحكام المادتين 117 مـن الدستور و15 مـن القانـون العضوي المذكور أعلاه، يشكل مجلس الأمة لجانا دائمة. 
المادة 16: يشكل مجلس الأمة تسع (9) لجان دائمة وهي: 
1 – لجنة الشؤون القانونية والإدارية وحقوق الإنسان، 
2 – لجنة الدفاع الوطني، 
3 – لجنة الشؤون الخارجية والتعاون الدولي والجالية الجزائرية في الخارج، 
4 – لجنة الفلاحة والتنمية الريفية، 
5 – لجنة الشؤون الاقتصادية والمالية، 
6 – لجنة التربية والتكوين والتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي والشؤون الدينية، 
7 – لجنة التجهيز والتنمية المحلية، 
8 – لجنة الصحة والشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والتضامن الوطني، 
9 – لجنة الثقافة والإعلام والشبيبة والسياحة. 

المادة 17: تختص لجنة الشؤون القانونية والإدارية وحقوق الإنسان بالمسائل المتعلقة بالدستور وبعمليات تنظيم السلطات الدستورية، والهيئات العامة والنظام القانوني لحقوق وحريات الإنسان والنظام الانتخابي، والقانون الأساسي للقضاء والتنظيم القضائي وفروع النظام القانوني والأحوال الشخصية، وبالمسائل المتعلقة بالشؤون الإدارية والإصلاح الإداري والقانون الأساسي الخاص بموظفي مجلس الأمة وكافة القواعد العامة المتعلقة بالشؤون الإدارية التي تدخل في نطاق اختصاص مجلس الأمة، وإثبات عضوية الأعضاء الجدد، ودراسة طلبات رفع الحصانة البرلمانية على الأعضاء. 
المادة 18: تختص لجنة الدفاع الوطني بالمسائل المتعلقة بالدفاع الوطني. 
المادة 19: تختص لجنة الشؤون الخارجية والتعاون الدولي والجالية الجزائرية في الخارج بالمسائل المتعلقة بالشؤون الخارجية والتعاون الدولي، والمعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية، وقضايا الجالية الجزائرية المقيمة بالخارج. 
المادة 20: تختص لجنة الفلاحة والتنمية الريفية بالمسائل المتعلقة بتنظيم وتطوير الفلاحة والصيد البحري وحماية الثروة الحيوانية والنباتية، وتطوير التنمية الريفية. 
المادة 21: تختص لجنة الشؤون الاقتصادية والمالية بالمسائل المتعلقة بالنظام والإصلاح الاقتصادي ونظام الأسعار والمنافسة والإنتاج، والمبادلات التجارية، والتنمية، والتخطيط، والصناعة والهيكلة، والطاقة والمناجم، والشراكة، والاستثمار، وبالمسائل المتعلقة بالميزانية والنظامين الجبائي والجمركي، والعملة والقروض، والبنوك، والتأمينات، ونظام التأمين. 
المادة 22: تختص لجنة التربية والتكوين والتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي والشؤون الدينية بالمسائل المتعلقة بالتربية والتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا والقواعد العامة التي تحكم سياسة التكوين المهني، والشؤون الدينية. 
المادة 23: تختص لجنة التجهيز والتنمية المحلية بالمسائل المتعلقة بالتجهيز والتهيئة العمرانية والتنمية المحلية والنقل والمواصلات والاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية والإسكان وحماية البيئة. 
المادة 24: تختص لجنة الصحة والشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل والتضامن الوطني بالمسائل المتعلقة بالصحة العامة والمجاهدين وأبناء وأرامل الشهداء وأصولهم، وضحايا الإرهاب وحماية الطفولة والأسرة والقواعد العامة المتعلقة بقانون العمل وممارسة الحق النقابي وسياسة التشغيل والمعوقين والمسنين والتضامن الوطني والضمان الاجتماعي. 
المادة 25: تختص لجنة الثقافة والإعلام والشبيبة والسياحة بالمسائل المتعلقة بالثقافة وحماية التراث الثقافي وتطويره وترقية قطاع الإعلام والسياسة العامة للشباب وتطوير السياحة. 
المادة 26: يشكل مجلس الأمة لجانه الدائمة طبقا لنظامه الداخلي لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد. 
يمكن إعادة تجديد أعضاء اللجان الدائمة كليا أو جزئيا بنفس الأشكال المحددة في هذا النظام الداخلي. 
المادة 27: يمكن كل عضو في المجلس أن ينضم إلى لجنة دائمة. 
لا يمكن عضو المجلس أن ينضم إلى أكثر من لجنة دائمة واحدة. 
المادة 28: تتكون لجنة الشؤون القانونية والإدارية وحقوق الإنسان، وكذا لجنة الشؤون الاقتصادية والمالية من خمسة عشر (15) إلى تسعة عشر (19) عضوا على الأكثر وتضم بقية اللجان من عشرة (10) إلى خمسة عشر (15) عضوا على الأكثر. 
المادة 29: توزع المقاعد داخل اللجان الدائمة فيما بين المجموعات البرلمانية بكيفية تتناسب مع عدد أعضائها. 
حصة المقاعد الممنوحة لكل مجموعة تساوي نسبة عدد أعضائها مقارنة مع العدد الأقصى لأعضاء اللجنة المحدد في المادة 28 أعلاه. 
ترفع هذه النسبة إلى العدد الأعلى المباشر عندما يفوق الـباقي نسبة 0,50. 
المادة 30: توزع المجموعات البرلمانية أعضاءها على اللجان الدائمة في حدود الحصص المحددة تطبيقا للمادة 29 أعلاه. 
يعين مكتب المجلس الأعضاء غير المنتمين لمجموعة برلمانية بناء على طلبهم، أعضاء في لجنة دائمة. 
يراعي مكتب المجلس في تعييناته رغبات الأعضاء المعنيين بقدر الإمكان. 
في حالة شغور مقعد أحد أعضاء لجنة دائمة، يتم شغل المقعد الشاغر وفق الإجراءات المحددة في المادة 29 أعلاه. 
المادة 31: يتفق رؤساء المجموعات البرلمانية في اجتماع يعقد مع مكتب المجلس بدعوة من رئيس مجلس الأمة أو بطلب من مجموعة برلمانية، على توزيع مهام مكاتب اللجان من رئيس ونائب رئيس ومقرر. 
يعين المترشحون وينتخبون طبقا للاتفاق المتوصل إليه. 
في حالة عدم الاتفاق يتم انتخاب مكتب اللجنة من طرف أعضائها. 
المادة 32: يحيل فورا رئيس مجلس الأمة على اللجان الدائمة، كل نص يدخل في اختصاصها مرفقا بالمستندات والوثائق المتعلقة به للدراسة أو إبداء الرأي. 
المادة 33: يتم استدعاء اللجان الدائمة أثناء الدورة من قبل رؤسائها في إطار دراسة النصوص التي يحيلها عليها رئيس مجلس الأمة. 
وفيما بين الدورات، يستدعي رئيس مجلس الأمة اللجان الدائمة حسب جدول أعمالها. 
غير أنه لا يمكنها أن تجتمع عند انعقاد جلسات مجلس الأمة، إلا بغرض المداولة في مسائل أحالها عليها المجلس قصد دراسة مستعجلة. 
المادة 34: لا تصح مناقشات اللجان الدائمة إلا بحضور أغلبية أعضائها. 
وفي حالة عدم توفر النصاب تعقد جلسـة ثانـية بعد أربع وعشرين (24) ساعة على الأقل. 
لا يصح التصويت داخل اللجان الدائمة إلا بحضور أغلبية الأعضاء. 
في حالة عدم توفر النصاب تعقد جلسة ثانية بعد ثـماني وأربـعين (48) ساعة على الأقل. 
يكون التصويت حينئذ صحيحا مهما كان عدد أعضاء اللجنة الحاضرين. 
في حالة الغياب يمكن التصويت بالوكالة. 
المادة 35: يمكن رئيس مجلس الأمة ونوابه أن يشاركوا في أعمال أية لجنة دائمة دون أن يكون لهم حق التصويت. 
المادة 36 : يمكن أي عضو من مجلس الأمة أن يطلب الإذن من مكتب اللجنة للحضور في اجتماعاتها دون أن يكون له حق المناقشة والتصويت. 
المادة 37: يسير أعمـال كـل لجنـة دائمة، مكتب يتكون من رئيس ونائب رئيس ومقرر. 
ينوب عن رئيس اللجنة نائبه في حالة وجود مانع. 
تقدم أعمال اللجنة إلى مجلس الأمة من قبل مقرر اللجنة، وفي حالة غيابه يعين رئيس اللجنة من ينوبه في الموضوع. 
المادة 38: يمكن اللجان الدائمة، في إطار ممارسة أعمالها، أن تدعو أشخاصا مختصين وذوي خبرة للاستعانة بهم في أداء مهامها. 
المادة 39: يمكن كل لجنة دائمة أن تطلب من مكتب مجلس الأمة عرض نص على لجنة دائمة أخرى، لتبدي رأيها فيه. 
المادة 40: في حالة إعلان لجنة دائمة عدم اختصاصها أو في حالة تنازع الاختصاص بين لجنتين دائمتين أو أكثر، يضطلع مكتب المجلس بتسوية المسألة محل التنازع. 
المادة 41: تـحرر تقارير اللجان الدائمة بعد موافقة أعضائها، وترسل نسخة منها إلى مكتب المجلس. 
توزع تقارير اللجان على أعضاء المجلس في غضون 72 ساعة على الأقل قبل انعقاد الجلسة العامة المعنية بالتقرير. 
المادة 42: جلسات لجان مجلس الأمة سرية. 
لا يمكن لجان مجلس الأمة نشر أو إعلان محاضرها، ويتحمل مسؤولية ذلك مكتب اللجنة. 
تتحمل المصالح الإدارية المختصة مسؤولية المحافظة على سرية تسجيلات أشغال اللجان، ولا يسمح الاستماع لها إلا بإذن من مكتب اللجنة المختصة. 
المادة 43: تبقى اللجان الدائمة مكلفة بقوة القانون بالمسائل المتعلقة باختصاصاتها مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 39 من هذا النظام الداخلي. 
المادة 44: يحدد رئيس مجلس الأمة بمساعدة مكتب المجلس وبعد استشارة هيئة الرؤساء، كيفية سير أشغال لجان مجلس الأمة الدائمة. 
المادة 45: يضع مكتب مجلس الأمة تحت تصرف اللجان الدائمة، كافة الوسائل البشرية والمادية اللازمة لسير أشغالها. 

الباب الثالث 
هيئات مجلس الأمة 

المادة 46: طبقا لأحكام المادة 10 من القانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه، هيئات مجلس الأمة هي: 
- هيئة الرؤساء، 
- هيئة التنسيق. 
الفصل الأول 
هيئة الرؤساء

المادة 47: تتكون هيئة الرؤساء من رئيس المجلس ونواب الرئيس، ورؤساء اللجان الدائمة. 
تختص هيئة الرؤساء تحت سلطة رئيس مجلس الأمة بما يأتي: 
- إعداد جدول أعمال دورات المجلس، 
- تحضير دورات المجلس وتقييمها، 
- تنظيم سير أشغال اللجان الدائمة والتنسيق بين أعمالها، 
- تنظيم أشغال المجلس. 
تجتمع هيئة الرؤساء كل 15 يوما خلال الدورات أو بـدعوة مـن رئيس مجلس الأمة عند الضرورة. 
يبلغ جدول أعمال الاجتماع لأعضاء الهيئة قبل انعـقاده بـ 72 ساعة على الأقل. 
توزع محاضر اجتماعات الهيئة على أعضائها في ظرف 72 ساعة على الأكثر من تاريخ انعقاد الاجتماع. 

الفصل الثاني 
هيئة التنسيق 

المادة 48: تتكون هيئة التنسيق لمجلس الأمة من أعضاء المكتب ورؤساء اللجان الدائمة، ورؤساء المجموعات البرلمانية. 
زيادة على التشاور الذي يجريه رئيس مجلس الأمة مع المجموعات البرلمانية، تستشار هيئة التنسيق، في المسائل الآتية: 
1 – جدول أعمال الجلسات، 
2 – تنظيم أشغال المجلس وحسن أدائها وتقييمها. 
3 – توفير الوسائل الضرورية لسير المجموعات البرلمانية. 
تجتمع هيئة التنسيق بدعوة من رئيس المجلس كل شهر على الأقل خلال الدورات، كما يمكنه دعوتها للاجتماع عند الاقتضاء، أو بطلب من مجموعة برلمانية عند الضرورة. 
- يبلغ جدول أعمال الاجتماع لأعضاء الهيئة قبل انـعـقـاده بـ 72 سـاعة على الأقل. 
- توزع محاضر الاجتماعات على أعضاء الهيئة بـعـد انعـقادها بـ 72 ساعة على الأكثر. 

الباب الرابع 
المجموعات البرلمانية

المادة 49: طبقا لأحكام المادة 10 من القانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه، يمكن أعضاء مجلس الأمة أن يشكلوا مجموعات برلمانية على أساس الانتماء الحزبي. 
تتكون المجموعة البرلمانية من عشرة (10) أعضاء على الأقل. 
لا يمكن عضو المجلس أن ينضم إلى أكثر من مجموعة برلمانية واحدة. 
يمكن العضو أن لا يكون عضوا في أية مجموعة برلمانية. 
لا يمكن أي حزب أن ينشئ أكثر من مجموعة برلمانية واحدة. 
يمكن الأعضاء المعينين بموجب أحكام المادة 101 من الدستور والذين لا ينتمون إلى أحزاب، أن يشكلوا مجموعة برلمانية واحدة. 
المادة 50: تؤسس المجموعة البرلمانية بعد استلام مكتب مجلس الأمة الملف الذي يتضمن: 
- تسمية المجموعة، 
- قائمة الأعضاء، 
- اسم الرئيس، وأعضاء المكتب، 
تنشر هذه الوثائق في الجريدة الرسمية للمداولات. 
يمكن رئيس المجموعة تعيين من ينوبه من أعضاء مكتب المجموعة في هيئات المجلس أو في الجلسات العامة. 
يعلن إنشاء المجموعة البرلمانية مع ذكر تسمية المجموعة، وقائمة الأعضاء واسم الرئيس وأسماء نوابه في جلسة علنية لمجلس الأمة. 
توضع تحت تصرف مختلف المجموعات البرلمانية الوسائل البشرية والمادية بما يتناسب وعدد أعضائها لضمان حسن سير أعمالها. 
المادة 51: ينشر كل تعديل في تشكيلة المجموعة البرلمانية ناتج عن استقالة أو إقصاء أو انضمام جديد في الجريدة الرسمية للمداولات بعد تبليغه إلى المكتب من طرف المجموعة. 
تقدم المجموعات البرلمانية القائمة الاسمية لمكتبها وأعضائها في جلسة علنية عند كل تغيير. 
المادة 52: لا يمكن لأعضاء مجلس الأمة إنشاء مجموعة أو مجموعات للدفاع عن مصالح شخصية أو مهنية، كما يمنع إنشاء أية جمعيات داخل المجلس. 
يمكن الأعضاء المنتمين إلى حزب لا تتوفر فيهم شروط تشكيل مجموعة برلمانية أن يختاروا مندوبا عنهم يتولى التعبير عن انشغالاتهم، ويمكنه حضور اجتماعات هيئة التنسيق دون حق التصويت. 

الباب الخامس 
إجراءات سير أعمال مجلس الأمة 

الفصل الأول 
جلسات مجلس الأمة 

المادة 53: يبلغ تاريخ الجلسات وجدول أعمالها إلى أعضاء مجلس الأمة والحكومة خمسة عشر (15) يوما على الأقل قبل افتتاح الجلسة. 
يتضمن جدول الأعمال: 
- النصوص التي أعدت تقارير بشأنها، بالأسبقية، 
- الأسئلة الشفوية، 
- المسائل المختلفة المسجلة طبقا للدستور وللقانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه وللنظام الداخلي. 
المادة 54: تصح مناقشات مجلس الأمة مهما كان عدد الأعضاء الحاضرين. 
تكون المصادقة في مجلس الأمة وفقا للمادة 120 (الفقرة 3) من الدستور. 
المادة 55: تفتتح الجلسة وترفع من قبل رئيسها، الذي يدير المناقشات ويسهر على احترام النظام الداخلي ويحافظ على النظام. 
وله في كل وقت إيقاف الجلسة أو رفعها. 
توقف الجلسة قانونا بطلب من ممثل الحكومة أو من رئيس اللجنة المختصة. 
المادة 56: يسجل أعضاء مجلس الأمة الراغبون في أخذ الكلمة أثناء المناقشات أنفسهم مسبقا في قائمة المتدخلين لدى رئاسة الجلسة. 
تنشر قائمة المتدخلين قبل بداية كل جلسة مع احترام ترتيبهم. 
لا يمكن أي عضو أن يأخذ الكلمة دون أن يأذن له الرئيس. 
لا يمكن عضو اللجنة المختصة التدخل في المناقشات العامة. 
يحظى التذكير بالنظام بالأولوية على طلب التدخلات في الموضوع. 
يذكر الرئيس المتدخل الذي يحيد عن الموضوع بالنظام. 
المادة 57: يحضر عضو مجلس الأمة جلسات المجلس. 
وفي حالة الغياب يوجه إشعار بذلك إلى رئيس المجلس ويكون مبررا. 

الفصل الثاني 
إجراءات التصويت والمصادقة في مجلس الأمة 

المادة 58: يصادق مجلس الأمة بالاقتراع السري، أو بالاقتراع العام برفع اليد، أو بالاقتراع العام الاسمي، وفق الشروط المحددة في القانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه والنظام الداخلي. 
يقرر مكتب مجلس الأمة بعد استشارة رؤساء المجموعات البرلمانية أنماط الاقتراع. 
تصويت أعضاء مجلس الأمة شخصي. 
غير أنه في حالة غياب عضو من المجلس، يجب أن يوكل أحد زملائه للتصويت نيابة عنه. 
لا يقبل التصويت بالوكالة إلا في حدود توكيل واحد. 
المادة 59: يناقش مجلس الأمة النص الذي صوت عليه المجلس الشعبي الوطني ويصادق عليه وفقا للمادة 120 من الـدستـور (الفقرة 3). 
المادة 60: لا تصح المصادقة بمجلس الأمة إلا بحضور ثلاثة أرباع (3/4) أعضائه على الأقل. 
في حالة عدم توفر هذا النصاب يحدد مكتب مجلس الأمة بالتشاور مع الحكومة جلسة ثانية. 
تتم عملية مراقبة النصاب قانونا قبل البدء في عملية التصويت. 
المادة 61: يصوت مجلس الأمة على مبادرة رئيس الجمهورية بتعديل الدستور طبقا لأحكام المادة 174 منه. 

الفصل الثالث 
إجراءات التصويت 

القسم الأول 
التصويت مع مناقشة عامة 

المادة 62: يمكن الرئيس أن يقلص أثناء المناقشة مدة التدخل في إطار الأجل المحدد للمناقشة العامة. 
المادة 63: يمكن أعضاء مجلس الأمة تقديم ملاحظاتهم كتابيا في آجال ثلاثة (03) أيام بعد توزيع اللجنة المختصة تقريرها التمهيدي عن النص. 
تودع الملاحظات لدى مكتب مجلس الأمة الذي يبت فيها شكلا قبل إحالتها على اللجنة المختصة. 
يمكن اللجنة المختصة أن تستمع، عند الاقتضاء إلى أصحاب الملاحظات المكتوبة. 
المادة 64: يمكن اللجنة المختصة أن تقدم توصيات معللة على ضوء استنتاجاتها وملاحظات أعضاء مجلس الأمة في تقريرها التكميلي. 
المادة 65: يعطي رئيس الجلسة الكلمة لممثل الحكومة قبل البدء في إجراءات التصويت. 
خلال المناقشة مادة مادة، يمكن رئيس الجلسة أن يعرض للمصادقة جزءا من النص إذا لم يكن محل ملاحظات أو توصيات اللجنة المختصة. 
بعد التصويت على آخر مادة يعرض رئيس الجلسة النص بكامله للمصادقة. 

القسم الثاني 
إجراءات المصادقة على قانون المالية 


المادة 66 : طبقا لأحكام المادتين 120 من الدستور و44 من القانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه، يصادق مجلس الأمة على النص المتضمن نص قانون المالية خلال أجل أقصاه عشرون (20) يوما، ابتداء من تاريخ إيداعه لدى مجلس الأمة. 

الباب السادس 
اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء 

المادة 67: يضبط مكتب مجلس الأمة قائمة ممثليه العشرة (10) بالإضافة إلى خمسة (5) أعضاء احتياطيين بالاتفاق مع المجموعات البرلمانية وفقا للتمثيل النسبي أصلا مع احترام مبدأ تمثيل أعضاء من اللجنة المختصة المحال عليها نص القانون محل الخلاف. 
يعرض مكتب مجلس الأمة هذه القائمة مع الاحتـياطيين الـخمسة (5) على مجلس الأمة للموافقة عليها . 
- لا يمكن أن يكون عدد أعضاء اللجنة المختصة أقل من خـمسة (5) أعضاء. 
تنتخب اللجنة المختصة ممثليها في اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء. 
في حالة غياب أحد ممثلي اللجنة أو أكثر، يستخلف من بين الأعضاء الاحتياطيين الخمسة (5) الموافق عليهم حسب الإجراء المذكور أعلاه. 
المادة 68: يوفر رئيس مجلس الأمة كل الوسائل الضرورية لحسن سير أعمال اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء حالة اجتماعها في مقر مجلس الأمة. 
المادة 69: يحيل رئيس مجلس الأمة على اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء المجتمعة في مقر مجلس الأمة، الحكم أو الأحكام محل الخلاف. 
المادة 70: يسلم رئيس اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء المجتمعة في مقر مجلس الأمة تقرير اللجنة إلى رئيس مجلس الأمة الذي يبلغه فورا إلى رئيس الحكومة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب السابع 
إجراءات رقابة مجلس الأمة لعمل الحكومة 

المادة 71: يمارس مجلس الأمة رقابته لأعمال الحكومة وفقا لأحكام المواد 80، 133، 134، 161 من الدستور والقانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه. 

الفصل الأول 
إجراءات إصدار لائحة حول برنامج الحكومة 

المادة 72: يشترط لقبول اقتراح اللائحة أن تكون موقعة من قبل عشرين (20) عضوا ويجب أن تودع من مندوب أصحابها لدى مكتب مجلس الأمة بعد ثماني وأربعين (48) ساعة من تقديم العرض. 

الفصل الثاني 
إجراءات الاستجواب 

المادة 73: يودع نص الاستجواب لدى مكتب مجلس الأمة ويوزع على الأعضاء، ويعلق بمقر المجلس. 

الفصل الثالث 
إجراءات الأسئلة المكتوبة 

المادة 74: تدون الأسئلة المكتوبة في سجل خاص وقت إيداعها. 
المادة 75: إذا تبين أن جواب عضو الحكومة الكتابي يبرر إجراء مناقشة، تفتتح هذه المناقشة بطلب يقدمه ثلاثون (30) عضوا يودع لدى مكتب مجلس الأمة. 

الفصل الرابع 
إجراءات الأسئلة الشفوية 

المادة 76: يعرض صاحب السؤال الشفوي سؤاله في حدود مدة يقدرها رئيس الجلسة. 
بعد رد الحكومة، يجوز لصاحب السؤال تناول الكلمة من جديد في حدود خمس (5) دقائق، ويمكن ممثل الحكومة الرّد عليه في حـدود عشر (10) دقائق. 
إذا تبين أن جواب عضو الحكومة الشفوي يبرر إجراء مناقشة، تفتتح هذه المناقشة بطلب يقدمه ثلاثون (30) عضوا، يودع لدى مكتب مجلس الأمة. 

الفصل الخامس 
إجراءات التحقيق 

المادة 77: عند الموافقة ينشر تقرير التحقيق في الجريدة الرسمية للمداولات في غضون ثلاثين (30) يوما. 
الباب الثامن 
إجراءات تمثيل مجلس الأمة 
في الهيئات الوطنية والدولية 

الفصل الأول 
تمثيل مجلس الأمة في مجلس 
الشورى المغاربي والهيئات البرلمانية الدولية 

المادة 78: ينتخب مجلس الأمة من بين أعضائه ممثليه في الشعبة الجزائرية في مجلس الشورى المغاربي وممثليه في الهيئات البرلمانية الدولية. 
تقترح المجموعات البرلمانية المترشحين وفق التمثيل النسبي أصلا. 

الفصل الثاني 
إجراءات تمثيل مجلس الأمة 
في المجلس الدستوري 

المادة 79: كل مجموعة برلمانية أو كل عشرة (10) أعضاء لهم الحق في اقتراح قائمة مترشحين بالعدد المذكور في المادة 164 من الدستور. 
يجب أن تقدم الاقتراحات لمكتب المجلس في غضون أربع وعشرين (24) ساعة على الأقل قبل انعقاد الجلسة المقرر فيها إجراء الانتخاب. 
الاقتراع يكون سريا وكل عضو من مجلس الأمة يختار اسمين. 
تعد لاغية كل ورقة مخالفة لنظام الانتخابات. 
الباب التاسع 
إجراءات الحصانة البرلمانية وإجراءات الانضباط 

الفصل الأول 
إجراءات رفع الحصانة البرلمانية 
وإسقاط العضوية والإقصاء 

القسم الأول 
إجراءات رفع الحصانة البرلمانية 

المادة 80: الحصانة البرلمانية لأعضاء مجلس الأمة معترف بها طبقا للمادة 109 من الدستور. 
المادة 81: تودع طلبات رفع الحصانة البرلمانية من أجل المتابعة القضائية لدى مكتب مجلس الأمة من قبل وزير العدل. 
تحال هذه الطلبات على اللجنة المكلفة بالشؤون القانونية والإدارية وحقوق الإنسان التي تعد تقريرا في أجل شهرين (02) اعتبارا من تاريخ الإحالة عليها. 
تستمع اللجنة إلى عضو مجلس الأمة المعني الذي يمكنه الاستعانة بأحد زملائه. 
يبت مجلس الأمة في أجل ثلاثة (03) أشهر اعتبارا من تاريخ الإحالة. 
يفصل مجلس الأمة في جلسة مغلقة بالاقتراع السري بأغلبية أعضائه بعد الاستماع إلى تقرير اللجنة والعضو المعني الذي يمكنه الاستعانة بأحد زملائه. 
لا تراعى في حساب الآجال المذكورة أعلاه الفترات الواردة ما بين الدورتين. 

القسم الثاني 
إجراءات إسقاط المهمة البرلمانية 

المادة 82: يمكن مكتب مجلس الأمة القيام بإجراءات إسقاط المهمة البرلمانية في مجلس الأمة عملا بأحكام المادة 106 من الدستور ووفق الإجراءات التالية: 
- تقديم إشعار من وزير العدل، 
- تدرس اللجنة المكلفة بالشؤون القانونية والإدارية وحقوق الإنسان بناء على الإحالة من مكتب مجلس الأمة، طلب إسقاط المهمة البرلمانية في مجلس الأمة، وتستمع إلى العضو المعني، وعند قبولها الطلب تحيل المسألة على مجلس الأمة من أجل البت بالاقتراع السري بأغلبية أعضائه في جلسة سرية بعد الاستماع إلى تقرير اللجنة والعضو المعني الذي يمكنه الاستعانة بأحد زملائه. 

القسم الثالث 
إجراءات الإقصاء 

المادة 83: طبقا للمادة 107 من الدستور يمكن مجلس الأمة إقصاء أحد أعضائه إذا صدر ضده حكم قضائي نهائي بسبب ارتكابه فعلا يخل بشرف مهمته. 
يقترح المكتب إقصاء العضو بناء على إشعار من طرف وزير العدل. 
يدرس الطلب وفق الإجراء المحدد في المادتين 81 و82 أعلاه. 

الفصل الثاني 
إجراءات الانضباط 

المادة 84: الإجراءات ذات الطابع الانضباطي التي يمكن اتخاذها تجاه أي عضو في مجلس الأمة هي: 
- التذكير بالنظام، 
- التنبيه، 
- سحب الكلمة، 
- المنع من تناول الكلمة. 
المادة 85: التذكير بالنظام من صلاحيات رئيس مجلس الأمة، أو رئيس الجلسة. 
كل عضو في المجلس تسبب في تعكير صفو المناقشات يذكر بالنظام. 
كل عضو ذكر بالنظام للمرة الثانية، يوجه إليه تنبيه كما يمكن أن تسحب منه الكلمة، إلى أن تنتهي مناقشة الموضوع محل الدراسة، وكذا إذا أخذ الكلمة من غير إذن وذُكِّر بالنظام وأصر مع ذلك على الكلام. 
المادة 86: يمنع عضو مجلس الأمة من تناول الكلمة في إحدى الحالات الآتية: 
1 – إذا تعرض إلى ثلاثة (03) تنبيهات أثناء الجلسة،
2 – إذا استعمل العنف أثناء الجلسة، 
3 – إذا تسبب في تظاهرة تعكر بشكل خطير النظام والهـدوء داخل قاعة الجلسات. 
4 – إذا قام باستفزاز أو تهديد زميل أثناء الجلسة. 
المادة 87: يترتب على منع عضو مجلس الأمة من تناول الكلمة عدم المشاركة في مناقشات ومداولات جلسات مجلس الأمة مدة ثـلاثة (03) أيام خلال الدورة. 
وفي حالة العود، أو رفض عضو مجلس الأمة الامتثال لأوامر رئيس مجلس الأمة أو رئيس الجلسة، يمدد المنع إلى ستة (06) أيام. 
المادة 88: عندما يقترح رئيس مجلس الأمة أو رئيس الجلسة منع عضو مجلس الأمة من تناول الكلمة، يستدعى المكتب للاستماع في الحين لعضو المجلس المعني قبل النظر في القضية والبت فيها. 

الباب العاشر 
إجراءات ميزانية مجلس الأمة والمصالح الإدارية 

المادة 89: يتمتع مجلس الأمة بالاستقلال المالي والإداري. 
يدرس مكتب مجلس الأمة مشروع ميزانية المجلس ويبلغه إلى لجنة الشؤون الاقتصادية والمالية التي تبدي رأيها فيه في غضون الأيام العشرة (10) التي تلي تبليغ المشروع للجنة. 
يمكن تعديل مشروع الميزانية تبعا لرأي لجنة الشؤون الاقتصادية والمالية. 
يحال مشروع الميزانية على مجلس الأمة للتصويت عليه. 
يتم تبليغ الميزانية التي صوت عليها مجلس الأمة إلى الحكومة خلال الدورة الخريفية قصد إدماجها ضمن مشروع قانون المالية. 
المادة 90: تخضع محاسبة مجلس الأمة لقواعد المحاسبة العمومية، ولمراقبة مجلس المحاسبة. 
المادة 91: يستفيد موظفو مجلس الأمة من الضمانات والحقوق المعترف بها لموظفي الدولة. 
تكرس هذه الضمانات والحقوق بموجب قانون أساسي خاص يصادق عليه مجلس الأمة، وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية. 

الباب الحادي عشر 
المراقب البرلماني 

المادة 92: طبقا للمادة العاشرة 10 من القانون العضوي المذكور أعلاه، ينشأ مراقب برلماني مع نائبين له في مجلس الأمة على مستوى مكتب المجلس ويكلف خاصة بما يأتي: 
1 – السهر على متابعة تنفيذ ميزانية المجلس، 
2 – السهر على حسن استخدام واستغلال الموارد البشرية والمادية للمجلس، 
3 – التكفل بقضايا وشؤون أعضاء المجلس وتنظيم اتصالاتهم مع كل الهيئات، 
4 – إعداد الحصيلة السنوية عن عمليات التسيير وعرضها على المجلس. 
يمكن للمراقب البرلماني حضور أشغال مكتب مجلس الأمة وهيئة الرؤساء وهيئة التنسيق. 
توضع تحت تصرف المراقب البرلماني الوسائل البشرية والمادية اللازمة لأداء مهامه. 
يخضع المراقب البرلماني ونائباه لنفس إجراءات انتخاب وتجديد هياكل مجلس الأمة. 
يستفيد المراقب البرلماني ونائباه من نفس الحقوق والامتيازات التي يستفيد منها رؤساء اللجان ونوابهم. 

أحكام ختامية 

المادة 93: يصادق مجلس الأمة على هذا النظام الداخلي بأغلبية أعضائه. 
المادة 94: يمكن مجلس الأمة أن يجري التعديلات الضرورية في أحكام نظامه الداخلي، باقتراح من رئيس المجلس، أو باقتراح من ثلاثين (30) عضوا، يقدم إلى مكتب المجلس. 
يحال إلى لجنة الشؤون القانونية والإدارية وحقوق الإنسان للدراسة. 
ويصوت المجلس على هذه اللائحة بنفس إجراءات التصويت التي تم بموجبها إقرار هذا النظام الداخلي. 
المادة 95: طبقا للمادة 116 من الدستور، يتم إعداد محضر كامل عن كل جلسة لمجلس الأمة، وينشر في غضون ثلاثين (30) يوما على الأكثر الموالية لتاريخ الجلسة في الجريدة الرسمية للمداولات. 
لأعضاء مجلس الأمة وأعضاء الحكومة حق الإطلاع على نصوص تدخلاتهم قبل نشرها في الجريدة الرسمية للمداولات وحق تصحيحها، على ألا يغير هذا التصحيح المعنى أو محتوى التدخل. 
يحدد شكل الجريدة الرسمية للمداولات ومحتواها بموجب تعليمة عامة يصدرها مكتب مجلس الأمة. 
لا تنشر محاضر الجلسات المغلقة. 
المادة 96: تحفظ وثائق ومحاضر وتقارير مجلس الأمة في أرشيف يسمى "أرشيف مجلس الأمة". 
المادة 96 مكرر: طبقا للمواد 101، 102 و181 من الدستور، تتم عملية القرعة بين الأعضاء المنتخبين حسب الدوائر الانتخابية لتعويض النصف منهم، كما تتم عملية القرعة بين الأعضاء المعينين لوحدهم لتعويض النصف منهم. 
المادة 96 مكرر1: إجراءات عملية القرعة وتنظيمها وسيرها وتوقيتها، يضبطها مكتب المجلس بالتشاور مع هيئة التنسيق، ويبلغ أعضاء المجلس بذلك. 
المادة 97: ينشر النظام الداخلي لمجلس الأمة في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية

----------

